# Help requested



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

I have an updraded 717 hour unit with a pair of 320 GB hard drives in it. One of those locks occasionally and is in danger of failure at some point. I just ordered a new 320 GB drive off of New Egg to replace it. My concern is simple. These two drives are already married together. Can I simply do a drive copy of the failing one to the new drive and swap it in or will there be further complications? I don't want to mess up a functional storage monster.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Just dd or dd_rescue copy.


----------

